# the itch



## neb_bo

the fish are going to be coming up soon!!! man, i cant freakin wait. sorry i just gotta vent some of my excitement. :jammin: :jammin: :beer:


----------



## whisker

neb_bo said:


> the fish are going to be coming up soon!!! man, i cant freakin wait. sorry i just gotta vent some of my excitement.


Looks like we should take a run at them pretty soon. Next weekend looks good if the wind isn't up. You ready? :lol:


----------



## neb_bo

ive been ready for about 6 months now.


----------



## Duckslayer100

I just hope the river is high enough this year. Last year the Red was so high it flooded the ditches hard core and we had awesome bowfishing for a solid month. And with a good 2+ feet of ice on most Minnesota lakes still, I hope the ice is off by May 1. :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

i seen some carp today the ice is off the river and there coming up. hard not to go grab the bow and go down and shoot um.


----------



## neb_bo

yeah, it looks like me and whisker are going to get on these nebraska carp next weekend. they were up in a local lake the other day.


----------



## Plainsman

Sunday I noticed large numbers of small carp (6 to 8 lb) going up a small crick leading into the Pipestem reservoir. Northern Pike up to 15 lbs were pushing their way through shallows that exposed 1/2 of their body. Friday I seen four eagles perched over the crick and was suspicious what was causing the concentration. When I walked to where they were about a Northern every minute or two was going through a shallow spot there. Most were about three to five pounds. 
If it had not been cloudy and windy yesterday (restricts vision into water) I would have gone out for carp.


----------



## Plainsman

Ok, time to make that itch worse. Even if it was cloudy and windy I went out today. Again northern pike and carp were running the small creek I seen them in Sunday. I wish I had a polarizing filter on my digital camera because I had a ten pound northern at five or six feet.
I seen one northern that I think would go 20 pounds. I need to talk to the Game and Fish and see if they will let me transport these fish back to the reservoir this summer. If there is no rain in a couple weeks these large females will be landlocked and die. I walked a mile and a half up this small creek and found dead northerns, walleye, perch, carp and bullheads all the way. Evidently they froze in these shallow ponds with no outflow last fall. 
Now for the carp. I noticed that if you shoot a carp all the carp downstream go wild. Only shot one downstream of my first carp, and 18 upstream. They averaged about 12 pounds. I shot one so close I don't know if the arrow left the string before contacting the carp. Some were in very rocky areas and I shot them at about five feet with my Oneida at half draw. I was worried I would shoot through and break my arrow on the rocks. I should have come to full draw in the rocks on one occasion. Eight carp were all lined up and I would liked to have tried to thread two on the arrow at once. As I started out it was hard to get a carp in, off the arrow, and rewind string in time for another shot. None of these carp were in water deeper than 18 inches, and most were in six to 12 inches. You have to identify your target, because at least half the fish are northerns.

[siteimg]6644[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6645[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6646[/siteimg]


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Nice job on the carp plainsman! I cant wait to get out there and shoot a couple for myself


----------



## neb_bo

nice fish. now you got me all wound up again. i gotta shoot some this weekend.


----------



## Duckslayer100

You are the man, man. Wish I could find a place like that around here. If the snows are slow might have to switch gears. Gotta love those close shots. "Like shootin fish in an 18 inch deep creek" :beer:


----------



## bowcarp

dont blame you for half drawing in those rocks that would be hard on the epuipment nice job on the carp nice looki place to fish too good luck


----------



## whisker

Just picked up a new Mathews Sportsman yesterday. This thing is great! 8) 
I have some shoulder and elbow problems from a work injury, but this bow is light, smooth and fast. I'm ready for some real eyeball pokin now!

(...if it would just warm up about 50 degrees!)


----------



## R Buker

I just got a mathews sportsman for my wife. It's the perfect thing for her!


----------



## arrows

hey plainsman I know exactly where you are carp fishing!!! I used to go there all the time!!! great for bowfishing when the water is low enuff!!


----------

